# meet Commander Bubbles



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

Here is my veil tail betta that I've had for three days,


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

WOW! hes perty! i love the color mix.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2005)

OMG I LOVE HIS NAME...COMANDER BUBBLES...wow thats freaking amazing.
my fish is named Princess morris G. PLastic

pretty chill, right?


COMMANDER BUBBLES IS BEAUTIFUL
by the way.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

*lol

**Hallo, Commander Bubbles! Waiting for orders!
Ha ha, he's cool! Congrats.

*


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2005)

yeah he is..hes like the coolest fish ever


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Lol there's gotta be something wrong with me...I never name my fish. My betta was just Mr. Fishy and Mr. Betta. My platy is "platy", and the only other fish I call anything is my neon tetra "piggy" because he's the fat one. I guess I'm boring


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL. A life? What's that?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

As you call them "fishy" and "Piggy" I think it's some kinda name... people always think I'm crazy when I call my fish


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2005)

Hello Commander Bubbles! He looks cool, I used to have two bettas!


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp said:


> As you call them "fishy" and "Piggy" I think it's some kinda name... people always think I'm crazy when I call my fish


Well I guess it is a name of sorts...but calling a fish "fishy" is hardly imaginative. hehe.


----------



## goldyfish (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi I'm new and like the name Commander Bubbles
P.S Beware of my fish army
HA HA HA


----------

